# Senate Republicans Block No-Confidence Vote on Attorney General



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Senate Republicans Block No-Confidence Vote on Attorney General *

(www.foxnews.com)
*WASHINGTON - Republicans blocked a Senate no-confidence vote on Attorney General Alberto Gonzales Monday, rejecting a symbolic Democratic effort to force him from office amid blistering criticism from lawmakers in both parties.*

The 53-38 vote to move the resolution to full debate fell seven short of the 60 required. In bringing the matter up, Democrats dared Republicans to vote their true feelings about an attorney general who has alienated even the White House's strongest defenders by bungling the firings of federal prosecutors and claiming not to recall the details...


----------

